# Whats the use of bio-balls?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Whats the use and how often do i need to change them>


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Bio balls are just another substrate that benificial bacteria grows on. Kinda like the bio wheel or thos little ceramic things people put in canister filters except bio balls are for wet/dry units.. They are pretty much permanent and should never really be replaced. You have had to see them before, they are usually blue or sometimes orange. Most fish shops use this type of filtration as many say it is by far the most suppior form of filtration available to the home aquarist.

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Pshsshshs i dont need it them hahaha


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Pshsshshs i dont need it them hahaha


----------

